# Gender vs relationship status



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Gender vs relationship status: is there a link? (Something RyanJ brought up on SAS chat.)

If you are a guy with SA, are you more or less likely to be single compared to a goil. People have various opinions, but I want to see what the numbers say.


----------



## RyanJ (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow I get props...you're a brother mind. Third option FTW...


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

lol this threads end up being locked. im a male on my 2nd relationship but yes on these types of forums, the males usually are the ones that have not been in a relationship


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

male in a relationship.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Lol, what exactly is the point of this poll? To validate feelings of self-pity? :um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Most likely - I think Nubly covered the ****Thread Advisory**** :lol


----------



## Tangent (Jul 1, 2009)

veron said:


> Lol, what exactly is the point of this poll? To validate feelings of self-pity? :um


Presumably because there are regular debates in which someone will say "It is way harder for a guy with SA to get a girlfriend than it is for a girl with SA to get a boyfriend - because males are supposed to do the approaching, and that's made almost impossible by SA"...and then the female members chorus in unison that actually they suffer this problem equally because boys interpret their shyness as lack of interest...and then the thread gets locked.

Yeah...you don't have to have been here long to have observed that phenomenon several times :b


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm a girl and I am single. I've never had a boyfriend. I don't think there is much correlation between gender and relationship status. A guy definitley has to do a lot more of the work at the very preliminary stages of a relationship (i.e. getting the girl's phone number), but if the girl is not confident with herself, she will have just as much trouble getting into a relationship as a guy does.

Wait. Why would threads like this get locked?


----------



## homer (Nov 23, 2008)

Freedom2010 said:


> Wait. Why would threads like this get locked?


You'll understand soon enough.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

homer said:


> You'll understand soon enough.


I'm not sure what's about to happen, but now I'm curious.

opcorn


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

single girl


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Male and single. Anybody want to help me change that single part?


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

maybe the 5 males and 5 females in relationships (atm) are dating eachother


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Single guy. Since we know the _usual_ path of conversation, maybe we should just skip it and get to the part where someone goes out with me?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Female in a relationship.

Posted before thread lock. Go me.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Divorced and single, I've had chances I'm just too picky I guess.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Can someone define "relationship" for me, please? Thank you. :con

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I knew I should've put a "Other" section. These things are never straightforward are they.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

UltraShy said:


> Anybody want to help me change that single part?


i get off work at 3pm


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

^^I did not see that coming^^


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Atticus said:


> ^^I did not see that coming^^


I saw it coming, but I thought it was going to be a certain moderator :b


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Atticus said:


> ^^I did not see that coming^^


Me either, but I think it's adorable. :mushy

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

mind_games said:


> I saw it coming, but I thought it was going to be a certain moderator :b


I already know Karl too well. He's not my type.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

inb4 lockdown opcorn


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Dammit!! I was promised this would get interesting!!

Do I need to post some sort of inflammatory comment to really get things going? And if so, what kind?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Hmpf! This thread ain't getting locked. You pop corn poppers go find something else to look at. :wife


----------



## tiberius (Feb 9, 2007)

Ok, currently 26% of the females are in a relationship and only 14% of the males. Now someone speculate on this so we get this thread locked :twisted opcorn


----------



## Dipper (Jul 15, 2007)

tiberius said:


> Ok, currently 26% of the females are in a relationship and only 14% of the males. Now someone speculate on this so we get this thread locked :twisted opcorn


lol, such a common debate on this forum. I have my opinions that I'm sure many guys agree with, but I won't state them here. =P

Anyway, I'm a guy and single.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

All you can tell so far is that more men than women have bothered to vote in the poll, and most of the people who have voted, both male and female, are single rather than in relationships, which isn't surprising.


----------



## Dipper (Jul 15, 2007)

whiterabbit said:


> All you can tell so far is that more men than women have bothered to vote in the poll, and most of the people who have voted, both male and female, are single rather than in relationships, which isn't surprising.


You can kinda tell more than that based on that stats. Already more girls are in a relationship than guys, and they only make up 40% of the votes. If this poll continues then most likely a much higher proportion of girls will be in a relationship when compared to guys.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Dipper said:


> You can kinda tell more than that based on that stats. Already more girls are in a relationship than guys, and they only make up 40% of the votes. If this poll continues then most likely a much higher proportion of girls will be in a relationship when compared to guys.


Statistics shmatistics. I missed that class in school.


----------



## Dipper (Jul 15, 2007)

whiterabbit said:


> Statistics shmatistics. I missed that class in school.


=P


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

:yawn 

How many times has this ground been covered? :fall


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Although I will admit I did enjoy Nubly's comment.


----------



## Dipper (Jul 15, 2007)

This is the first time I've posted in one of these threads. So I've never seen whatever makes these kind of threads get locked, though I have a good idea.

Hopefully things get good...


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Alright, I'm going to get the wild speculation going:

There are more females in relationships than males because...


Women smell pretty!!!


Let the mud slinging and virtual violence begin!!

Seriously. When I get home from work I expect to see the thread locked and infractions being issued wholesale, if not the entire board lying in a smoking ruin. Let's do this right people!! :mum


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Now now calm yourselves down, this doesn't have to end in a infraction bloodbath at all. This is just another boring survey. Nothing to get worked up over. Shoo.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm a girl and I'm single.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

I think it's plainly obvious why a much larger percentage of women are in relationships compared to men. The reason is because....

THEY'RE THE ILLUMINATI! THEY STUPEFY MEN WITH THEIR EVIL ILLUMINATI CHARISMA RAYS!

AHHHH!! THE NEW WORLD ORDER IS COMING!! :: puts on tin foil hat::


----------



## Tangent (Jul 1, 2009)

whiterabbit said:


> All you can tell so far is that more men than women have bothered to vote in the poll, and most of the people who have voted, both male and female, are single rather than in relationships, which isn't surprising.


Oooh, I think that's pretty confrontational. Well, think about THIS: Maybe the reason more men have bothered to vote is because they have more free time because they aren't in a relationship, unlike all the women.

...logic...schmogic?


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Tangent said:


> Oooh, I think that's pretty confrontational. Well, think about THIS: Maybe the reason more men have bothered to vote is because they have more free time because they aren't in a relationship, unlike all the women.
> 
> ...logic...schmogic?


We may have found our Lockdown Winner here people.... opcorn


----------



## listenjusting (Oct 18, 2008)

Currently, 75% of the female voters and 86% of the male voters are single. I think the difference is much smaller than some had hoped for.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

listenjusting said:


> Currently, 75% of the female voters and 86% of the male voters are single. I think the difference is much smaller than some had hoped for.


?? i'm showing 29% single females and 52% single males. however only 1% more females are in a relationship than males. maybe this forum just has more males than females.


----------



## Tangent (Jul 1, 2009)

nubly said:


> ?? i'm showing 29% single females and 52% single males. however only 1% more females are in a relationship than males. maybe this forum just has more males than females.


Yeah but thats because of the numbers of males and females, he meant as a proportion of each gender, rather than overall.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Tangent said:


> Oooh, I think that's pretty confrontational. Well, think about THIS: Maybe the reason more men have bothered to vote is because they have more free time because they aren't in a relationship, unlike all the women.
> 
> ...logic...schmogic?


Yeah that makes schmogical sense. ****, did I spell shmatistics wrong? Should it be s*c*hmatistics?

Needless to say, I'm single.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Okay, so that you may better debate (read: argue) this issue, here are the numbers so far (rounded to two decimal places):

*85 people total* have voted in this poll so far. Of those, *52 were men* and *33 were women*. This leads to a ratio of *1.58 men for every woman*.

Of the women, *75.75%* are single, and *24.24%* are taken
Of the men, *86.54%* are single, and *13.46%* are taken.

Ratio of taken females to taken males (per capita): *1.8:1*
Ratio of taken females to taken males (overall): *1.14:1*

There. Now you have the numbers. Arguing may now continue.


----------



## AJFA88 (Jun 16, 2007)

Im in a relationship at the moment. . hmm 8 girls and 8 guys in a relationship...hahahaha...i think we may have SAS members dating eachother here


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Auron said:


> Im in a relationship at the moment. . hmm 8 girls and 8 guys in a relationship...hahahaha...i think we may have SAS members dating eachother here


DAMMIT, NOW YOU SCREWED UP MY NUMBERS!! MY PRECIOUS NUMBERS!! THE STATISTICS ARE NO LONGER ACCURATE!! AHHHH!! ::asplodes:: :b


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Now now its okay Witan... (quick someone get the straightjacket..)


----------



## Tangent (Jul 1, 2009)

whiterabbit said:


> Yeah that makes schmogical sense. ****, did I spell shmatistics wrong? Should it be s*c*hmatistics?
> 
> Needless to say, I'm single.


Firstly, LOL! Not "LOL" as in "I mock your plight, loner scum" (though that _would_ help in bringing about the much anticipated thread lock), but at the hilarious juxtaposition of careful analysis of the spelling of "shmatistics" with the status of being single.

And er, I don't know what the correct spelling is, since studying German for four years I have started putting sch's in all sorts of places where they probably don't belong...just when I try to visualise the popular American retort of sh-(original statement), I imagine it being spelt with sch..I thought it was more of a schhh sound than a shhhh sound anyways.

Yeah, I'm single too.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Tangent said:


> Firstly, LOL! Not "LOL" as in "I mock your plight, loner scum" (though that _would_ help in bringing about the much anticipated thread lock), but at the hilarious juxtaposition of careful analysis of the spelling of "shmatistics" with the status of being single.
> 
> And er, I don't know what the correct spelling is, since studying German for four years I have started putting sch's in all sorts of places where they probably don't belong...just when I try to visualise the popular American retort of sh-(original statement), I imagine it being spelt with sch..I thought it was more of a schhh sound than a shhhh sound anyways.
> 
> Yeah, I'm single too.


I'm in a relationship, and yes, there was a speling test. Spelling.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Well I'm just going to reply to that thread from earlier... wait. Something's not right here.

What's this? The thread hasn't been locked down? I don't see the corpses of a thousand thread posts strewn across a hell-scorched message board. It looks like people are... joking? Maybe even getting along? Not one grossly offended angry internet man in sight? I thought this was the internet? Where arguments could spiral out of control based on the smallest of disagreements and misunderstandings. 

Have the vast cyberwastes become home to logic and civility? Surely not? Say it isn't so!! :afr


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Tangent said:


> And er, I don't know what the correct spelling is, since studying German for four years I have started putting sch's in all sorts of places where they probably don't belong...just when I try to visualise the popular American retort of sh-(original statement), I imagine it being spelt with sch..I thought it was more of a schhh sound than a shhhh sound anyways.


Join. The. Club. :fall

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Girl. 

Single. 

:blank


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Tangent said:


> And er, I don't know what the correct spelling is, since studying German for four years I have started putting sch's in all sorts of places where they probably don't belong...just when I try to visualise the popular American retort of sh-(original statement), I imagine it being spelt with sch..I thought it was more of a schhh sound than a shhhh sound anyways.


It sucks when you pronounce it that way when you're speaking. Then people think you have a speech defect.

Or maybe I *do* have a speech defect? :um


----------



## Dipper (Jul 15, 2007)

Witan said:


> Okay, so that you may better debate (read: argue) this issue, here are the numbers so far (rounded to two decimal places):
> 
> *85 people total* have voted in this poll so far. Of those, *52 were men* and *33 were women*. This leads to a ratio of *1.58 men for every woman*.
> 
> ...


Sir, you deserve an internet.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Dipper said:


> Sir, you deserve an internet.


Why, thank you.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I'm a guy, and I'm single.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

> 1283 Females	Single	30	76.92%
> Relationship	9	23.08%
> 
> 1249 Males	Single	56	84.85%
> Relationship	8	12.12%


We have 1283 Females and 1249 Males on the board who have bothered to list a gender in their profiles. This does not include all those who have not listed a gender or for personal reasons wish their gender to remain a mystery. Of these 3.04% of the Females and 5.28% of the Males have voted in this poll. Since the VAST majority of the board do not care one way or the other and since this topic has been done many times before With Infractions and Warnings given, this poll is now closed.


----------

